# opps!



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

*test kits...help*

I bought a sw ammonia, nitrite, nitrate test kit from aquarium pharmaceuticals for my fw tank at petsmart. Will it still work or not? Should i return it and get the fw kit?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Does Anyone Know What I Can Do????????


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

no it cnt, if its only for sw what make is it


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it's a aquarium pharmaceuticals kit. Is there a differnce between sw ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate and fw ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate??


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes there is a difference- you wont get accurate results cross using them- take it back and get the FW one.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

hey i use that, and it has freshwater/saltwater on might be different with urs


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

mine says for use with saltwater and reef aquariums, i'll take it back and get a fw kit


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, you should take it back


----------

